# Northeast Snow Storm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## kkls2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

Well I just heard the exciting news, The northeast May, Might, Possibly, have a Chance of getting a Snow Storm, Squall, Snow Shower, Flurry, or Rain event on Ground Hog Day. 

But then again they also said that "Thats 4 days from now and allot could happen between now and then", Which basically means they have no *&%#@!*^ Idea......


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Silly me to actually click on this thread thinking you heard something that i didnt.  Yeah either way if we get a Snow Storm, Squall, Snow Shower, Flurry, or Rain or Clouds, theyll be right!


----------



## kkls2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

06HD BOSS;360910 said:


> Silly me to actually click on this thread thinking you heard something that i didnt.  Yeah either way if we get a Snow Storm, Squall, Snow Shower, Flurry, or Rain or Clouds, theyll be right!


I'm sorry if I gave you false hopes....:waving:

But on the flip side Now I know what a weather man feels like...


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

You had me going for a Sec.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Snowless*

Don't get your hopes up! All winter long, snow showers that don't add up to squat!!!


----------



## Nepatsfn (Jan 1, 2007)

*Plow for sale*

7.6 Fisher LD Brand new used 0 times not even a snow flake has hit it. Paid 3600 will let go for 3000. If u buy it from me it will snow


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

kkls2006;360901 said:


> Well I just heard the exciting news, The northeast May, Might, Possibly, have a Chance of getting a Snow Storm, Squall, Snow Shower, Flurry, or Rain event on Ground Hog Day.
> 
> But then again they also said that "Thats 4 days from now and allot could happen between now and then", Which basically means they have no *&%#@!*^ Idea......


I'll believe it when I see it! We were forecast to get 1-3" here last night, and got NOTHING :crying: ! I hope it comes, but I'm not holding my breath!:angry:


----------



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

*here it is*

just checked accuweather and they are showing southern storm and predicting snow from eastern ky to Maine. They show snow over most of central pa !!! Mix is below that. Thats what I've been waiting to see all season. Ready to move the white stuff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

I wont beleave it til its on the ground.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Nothing for ct more than a few flakes, even in the bs 15day forcast.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

kkls2006;360901 said:


> Well I just heard the exciting news, The northeast May, Might, Possibly, have a Chance of getting a Snow Storm, Squall, Snow Shower, Flurry, or Rain event on Ground Hog Day.
> 
> But then again they also said that "Thats 4 days from now and allot could happen between now and then", Which basically means they have no *&%#@!*^ Idea......


SHHHHHH! You guys will scare it away  ! With my luck, we'll get all rain, or nothing :crying: :angry: ! But who knows, maybe we'll get lucky this time in northern, NJ  !


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

It always amazes me to hear on Monday they are predicting snow for Friday. This entire winter they have been wrong predicting that far out. Why do they even bother? The last couple possible storms they were wrong 12 hours before it was supposed to start. Well I guess it gives us hope if nothing else.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Nepatsfn;360993 said:


> 7.6 Fisher LD Brand new used 0 times not even a snow flake has hit it. Paid 3600 will let go for 3000. If u buy it from me it will snow


haha does it come with any snow fall garranty ? 

it will snow soon and dont forget you heard it here i can feel 10 inchs coming but not sure from which direction


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

*Would'nt this be nice*

Here is the map for the Northeast Thursday into Friday...


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Hope is not a strategy.....

I guess the only good thing about the lack of snow is that one of the other local low ballers has gone out of the snow business and calls are coming in!!!
Don't get me wrong, I don't wish this upon anyone. I can not fathom that it is almost Febuary and I haven't dropped a plow yet, actually have not even moved equipment to lots yet...I keep waiting and HOPINGpayup


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

JPMAKO;361275 said:


> Here is the map for the Northeast Thursday into Friday...


Who the hell is Henry?


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

The Guessers here in Boston are calling for 1-2" tonight and a Significant snow event Thursday into Friday, 12 hours of snow accumulations, according to channel 5 at six this morning. 

Notice they are not giving specific quanities, they even have been moving away from a mix in the Boston area. Boston Temps were suppose to be at 34 degrees on Friday and Colder on Saturday, now they are saying it may be colder and it may not be as much of a mix. Its a full moon on Friday so that may have an effect on tides and storm patterns,if the storm stalls at all, it may turn out to be very significant, this is what happened in '78!

Jay


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Antnee77;361394 said:


> Who the hell is Henry?


One of the so called  professional weather forcasters on Accuweather.
Let us hope that *HENRY* is right, they are also saying something about back to back storms on the 10th and 12th of February.

Jason


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

No way.. I'm in the blue! 

I can't believe it... somebody slap me...


----------



## I8URVTEC (Dec 5, 2005)

Just saw more info about the storm on AccuWeather
http://wwwa.accuweather.com/news-to...ler=0&date=2007-01-30_09:38&month=1&year=2007


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Great! looks like most of CT is shown in a mix! yesssss!


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

yeah, long island will get UFCKIN rain! Aaaaaaaaaaawesome!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Just watched the local weather. The latest track for that Friday storm sends it out to sea. . . no suprise there.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

The record for the least amount of snow in CT is 14.7" season total in the 1936-1937 season. We'll probably shatter that this season!
So 70 years ago, i wonder what they were blaming it on.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Im not complaining northern Jersey looks good on those forecasted snow maps. Plus 2 or 3 inches tonight!!!:bluebounc  payup


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I picked up a couple of contracts this year....Its just my luck. If I didnt have anything lined up 
we'd have blizzards:crying:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

JeepPlow18;361613 said:


> Im not complaining northern Jersey looks good on those forecasted snow maps. Plus 2 or 3 inches tonight!!!


Yeah right, weather.com is saying 1-2" here, I'll believe it when I see it on the ground tomorrow morning! Sure hope it comes!:crying:

The weather guessers are saying anything from 1-3 to 2-4" of snow on Thurs night into Friday, again, I'll beleive it when I see it! With my luck we'll get all rain!:angry: :crying:

Nope, changed tonights totals already, totals less than one inch...go figure!


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

06HD BOSS;361601 said:


> The record for the least amount of snow in CT is 14.7" season total in the 1936-1937 season. We'll probably shatter that this season!
> So 70 years ago, i wonder what they were blaming it on.


The DEPRESSION!!!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

KHB;362038 said:


> The DEPRESSION!!!


Yeah, really!


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

So much for tonight, barely a dusting.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I heard 3-6 inches payup


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

I heard dusting-3. Know what i saw when i woke up...grass.


----------



## I8URVTEC (Dec 5, 2005)

Only got an inch of snow here in Orange County, NY.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

are you anywhere near orange county choppers ?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

At the moment they're saying 1-3" for Thurs night- Friday...I sure hope it comes!:salute:  

I'm SICK of having NO SNOW!!!:crying:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

mkwl;362457 said:


> At the moment they're saying 1-3" for Thurs night- Friday...I sure hope it comes
> 
> I'm SICK of having NO SNOW!!!:crying:


Nope, changed it already, total accumulations less than one inch...:crying:

Lets face it, it's really NEVER GOING TO SNOW!:crying:


----------

